# HALF LIFE 1.6 Bots



## murphyj (Sep 3, 2006)

Does anyone other there know presicly where to get bots for Half Life 1.6, and exaclty how to add them?

Thanks for any help


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Half Life 1.6 or Counter-Strike 1.6 Bots?


----------



## murphyj (Sep 3, 2006)

Its not CS it HL bots
I need to know where to get them aswell
Thanks


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

hrm...not quite sure. I don't play 1.6, only source and all my google efforts aren't turning up anything.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://planethalflife.gamespy.com/View.php?view=hlmods.List&game=4
http://botman.planethalflife.gamespy.com/index.shtml
http://files.vgpro.com/games/pc/half_life


----------

